# Are you an opera singer? Tell us your story!



## OperaFLOW (Nov 21, 2016)

Are you an opera singer (working,student,teacher,retired)? We are a small US based opera company and we are working on a video project (YouTube) titled *#WhatOperaMeanstoMe*. This is the first video, to give you an idea 




We are looking for submissions from singers, interested in telling their story. What opera means to them, why they started singing opera, etc. If you're interested, here are the specifics:


1) Name
2) Location (state,country)
3) Voice part
4) Video, under 5 min (we'll edit). preferably in MP4 format
5) If in a language other than English, please have a transcript
6) Headshot & production stills if you have any.

Send submissions to *[email protected]*


----------

